# Greatest weakness?



## MikeFL

I was asked that question by a now business partner. I said I have a tendency to put others first before myself. It made me look selfless. At times I have come up on the short end of the stick because I did not want for someone else to get it so I ate it. 

What they're doing is probing. When I worked for the city bldg dept and interviewed people I'd ask "What kind of people do you have trouble working with?" to see how they respond. Pretty much everyone said dishonest people and that's a real good answer. If they start ranting about race, religion, politics, etc. that may not be the person you are looking for.

They're probing for negativity, to find out if there is any. Answer with a positive statement.


----------



## wildleg

^^^what he said.

you don't want to answer in a way that makes you look bad, or in a way that makes you look arrogant. You want to make it look like a thoughtful, insightful answer, and make yourself look like a person who is striving to be the best you can be (even if you are a complete douchebag and the answers are just a bunch of BS. it needs to be believable BS, though)


----------



## HackWork

Deemoney4 said:


> How does someone answer that in an interview


Blowjobs. 

I'll do anything for a good blowjob.



ETA: From women! An I am receiving not giving it. I figure I needed to clear that up before you bastards pounced on me


----------



## lighterup

If your asked about your weaknesses , just start talking
like Psycho in the movie Stripes.


----------



## telsa

Deemoney4 said:


> How does someone answer that in an interview


Strip Clubs.

This is the universal weakness of electricians... and explains why strip clubs always co-locate with Supply Houses.

:thumbsup:


----------



## splatz

I'd say right off the top of my head: tools - I am a fool for the tools and tend to buy way more than I need. I have a drop forged monkey on my back. 

Beyond that, something like Mike said - some weakness that's not all bad, in fact might be more good than bad. For example: I tend to be unrealistic, too optimistic about what I can get done in a day - I wind up hustling like a madman all day and still get home late for dinner. That's the kind of weakness an employer can work with.


----------



## splatz

telsa said:


> Strip Clubs.
> 
> This is the universal weakness of electricians... and explains why strip clubs always co-locate with Supply Houses.
> 
> :thumbsup:


See now there's a million dollar idea somewhere in there, they should go a step further, don't go next door, go right inside, like the Subways in Walmart. Counter staff in thongs and pasties.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Had same type of question once.*

I had an interview once for a job and the first person I talked to was head of HR. this is how it went.
HR- Everything so far has been very positive; now tell me something negative about yourself.

Me - Well up to a few months ago I HAD a problem coming in late to work due to traffic. But I don't have that since I have moved to third shift.

(OP note Told them I HAD a problem but it is fixed.
HR- Tell me something else.

Me - I hate management.

HR - :blink: But I'm hiring your for management!!!!!

Me - Yes but I don't play management games. I won't raise my right foot when you say to, then raise my left foot when told, then fall on my ass. You are hiring me to run your electrical department and keep your plant safe. That’s what I'll do but I don't play games. 

I got the job.
Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## daveEM

splatz said:


> Counter staff in thongs and pasties.


 We don't do that anymore in Canada.

I guess management could have a company policy where something would have to be put on.

I have seen pasties... but I must have been 14 where the guy let me in the burlesque show when the Exhibition came to town. Lady had a adequate set and there were balls attached to strings.

Start the balls on fire, lights down, serious pastie twirling. Wonderful. 

Side story but on topic?

Txxx Stars... I wired their first showplace here in Perky Nipples. Can't remember mid 70s maybe. So I got free tickets for opening night.

Management on the phone saying "no I don't think we should do that opening night". Strippers were brought in from the big city in the East.

Anyway last strip babe (also an adequate set) is just about done and at the very end pulls her bottoms down and out pops a D I C K.


----------



## StriickeN

Never say bull**** like "im a perfectionist". Be honest, and tell them what you are doing to fix whatever weaknesses you have mentioned.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Deemoney4 said:


> How does someone answer that in an interview


I know it's a mind trick to find out about the real you, but I HATE this question. 

NO ONE is going to answer it truthfully and they know it. I think they just want to see how you answer it is all.


----------



## kg7879

That question is why interviews are complete bull Sh**.


----------



## gnuuser

Deemoney4 said:


> How does someone answer that in an interview


i like to learn everything i possibly can!


----------



## emtnut

Everyone has their weaknesses ... so be honest about what yours is, and what you are doing to 'work' on it, account for it, improve it.

Mine is getting too involved in solving intermittent problems. I won't give up, even if it's not cost effective anymore.... because in my mind 'I can fix anything ! '

I realize that's not always a good thing, so I set time limits for how long I'll troubleshoot something, before contacting the mfr/boss/co-workers.

The important thing is to give them a realistic problem, and show that you are aware of it, and working to improve it.


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> Blowjobs.
> 
> I'll do anything for a good blowjob.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: From women! An I am receiving not giving it. I figure I needed to clear that up before you bastards pounced on me


No need to worry about that anymore, Rephase is gone.


----------



## macmikeman

Sam Choy's coffee at the Haihaione 7-11. I get me one every day. It's not good to leave a trail daily, but it is what I do.


----------



## brian john

I have a tendency to punch interviewers that ask dumb questions


----------



## B-Nabs

brian john said:


> I have a tendency to punch interviewers that ask dumb questions


Guess it's a good thing you're the boss then. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Job interviews only make sense for salesmen. They need to be able to sell themselves in harsh conditions.

Everyone else just gets nervous and says what they think the interviewer wants to hear. 

If you are looking for an electrician, what does it matter if he found the right answer to these silly questions? Why should a person get the job because they are less nervous in a job interview? Unless their job is going to be going to job interviews (ie. sales) it is meaningless.


----------



## specgrade

Cocaine and Crown Royal....next?


----------



## Speedy Petey

HackWork said:


> Everyone else just gets nervous and says what they think the interviewer wants to hear.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

HackWork said:


> Job interviews only make sense for salesmen. They need to be able to sell themselves in harsh conditions.
> 
> Everyone else just gets nervous and says what they think the interviewer wants to hear.
> 
> If you are looking for an electrician, what does it matter if he found the right answer to these silly questions? Why should a person get the job because they are less nervous in a job interview? Unless their job is going to be going to job interviews (ie. sales) it is meaningless.


I totally agree with you on this. If [when] I go to hire an employee, I wont waste time playing word games and the like. The best interview is a day on the job - THATS where youll know if the person is worth a damn or not.

In the past, I ran the electrical department for a company [who didnt specialize in electrical, but offered it as an add-on] and I got to work with quite a few new hires. Some were obviously not technically inclined, some were. Id say, by lunch time, if not earlier, I could tell if they had it to be a good electrician.


----------



## Mulder

Deemoney4 said:


> How does someone answer that in an interview


"My greatest weakness is coming up with good answers to stupid questions asked at job interviews."


----------



## brian john

Interviewer asks "What do you think you will be doing in 5 years"

I said "Celebrating the anniversary of you asking me this stupid question."


Mitch Hedberg


----------



## manchestersparky

I once answered the question of "Were do I see myself in 5 to 10 years" with the immediate response of " Doing Your job because I took it over from you" 
He laughed and said " Your Hired"

Most people conducting interviews have no clue as to how to correctly interview someone. Thus the person getting interviewed just answers questions with what they feel the interviewer wants to hear.


----------



## Switched

...retaining the content from the sexual harassment classes I seem to be always be taking...


----------



## TOOL_5150

I really think the worst thing you can do to someone [in this aspect] is just tell them what they want to hear.

I have had quite a few interviews in my life, from Home Depot to Cisco Systems. Ive always been offered a job at the end of the interview, but I believe that is because I do not bulls*** people. I do NOT tell them what they want to hear. Confidence is very important in the trade we are in, and if you dont show that, its probably not going to work out.

So I guess my greatest weakness is telling it like it is.


----------



## brian john

TOOL_5150 said:


> So I guess my greatest weakness is telling it like it is.


I read about a young woman being interviewed for an entry-level position was asked by an interviewer if she was an Indian or a Chief. She responded I am an Indian. She was hired and was told it was because of her response. The interviewer told her at entry level they need employees that will follow direction and not try to reinvent the wheel from the get-go.


----------



## flyboy

TOOL_5150 said:


> I really think the worst thing you can do to someone [in this aspect] is just tell them what they want to hear.
> 
> I have had quite a few interviews in my life, from Home Depot to Cisco Systems. Ive always been offered a job at the end of the interview, but I believe that is because I do not bulls*** people. I do NOT tell them what they want to hear. Confidence is very important in the trade we are in, and if you dont show that, its probably not going to work out.
> 
> So I guess my greatest weakness is telling it like it is.


I would rather be sitting across the table from someone who "tells it like it is" then someone whose obviously trying to BS me with "what they think I want to hear". You can see right through that. 

This is how we base our hiring decisions:

Our conversation with all candidates is open, candid and centered on the 7 Core Values we live by in our company. We want to find out is if they can live by them. Particularly 2, 3, and 6. 

We've had these in place for almost 2 years and it's making a big difference. Everyone in the company had input in creating these core values. We got some of the final verbiage from others companies, like Zappos. Read "Delivering Happiness" by Tony Hsieh

These are posted all over the company. 

Here they are:

THE 7 CORE VALUES OF JONES SERVICES

1. Deliver “WOW” Through Service
Provide the best customer service by being unconventional and innovative. 

2. Be Honest With Our Words and Act With Integrity
Be honest with ourselves and others at all times. Integrity means thinking and doing what is right at all times, even when no one is looking.

3. Have Empathy and Be Caring of Others
Embrace the “Golden Rule”. Be understanding, caring and treat others as you would wish to be treated. 

4. Do More With Less
Always look for ways to improve by being resourceful, creative and efficient.

5. Pay Special Attention to Detail 
It’s the smallest of details that customers notice and will want to come back for more.

6. Build a Happy Team and Family Spirit
We often spend more time with each other than we do with our families. We encourage a warm and friendly atmosphere. Work together, play together…we are family! 

7. Pursue Growth and Learning
We will not stop in our efforts to be educated and to share our experiences for the benefits of others. We will encourage our team to grow both personally and professionally and help them unlock and utilize their full potential.

Finding out if they have the skill set for the position is the easy part. Even if they don't, if we believe they'll be a good fit with the above, we'll hire them and get them the training they need.

Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## HackWork

I’m working on a similar system of core values flyboy. 


Right now I only have two:


1) **** bitches. 
2) Get money.

I’m thinking that number three should be about integrity and morals or something.


----------



## flyboy

Great...


----------



## HackWork

flyboy said:


> Great...


You want to switch positions on my list with Peter D? Because that's how you switch positions on my list with Peter D.


----------



## flyboy

HackWork said:


> You want to switch positions on my list with Peter D? Because that's how you switch positions on my list with Peter D.


That sounds like a threat to me. You threatening me? On Christmas Eve? :confused1:


----------



## TOOL_5150

brian john said:


> I read about a young woman being interviewed for an entry-level position was asked by an interviewer if she was an Indian or a Chief. She responded I am an Indian. She was hired and was told it was because of her response. The interviewer told her at entry level they need employees that will follow direction and not try to reinvent the wheel from the get-go.


I totally get that, and respect that kind of decision. For me, electrical is my passion, I was put on this earth to be an electrician. Im not good at much, but I strive to be the best in my field.


----------



## TOOL_5150

flyboy said:


> That sounds like a threat to me. You threatening me? On Christmas Eve? :confused1:


Oh, he loves you in the worst way possible. :brows:


----------



## HackWork

flyboy said:


> That sounds like a threat to me. You threatening me? On Christmas Eve? :confused1:


Yes. :brows:


----------



## brian john

TOOL_5150 said:


> I totally get that, and respect that kind of decision. For me, electrical is my passion, I was put on this earth to be an electrician. Im not good at much, but I strive to be the best in my field.


I totally lucked into this job at 17 and somehow I realized early on I could make more of this than just a job a real career that I seem to excel at and love, consider my self-lucky.


----------



## macmikeman

brian john said:


> I read about a young woman being interviewed for an entry-level position was asked by an interviewer if she was an Indian or a Chief. She responded I am an Indian. She was hired and was told it was because of her response. The interviewer told her at entry level they need employees that will follow direction and not try to reinvent the wheel from the get-go.



This could have been a giant payday. Racial discrimination against the woman who stated she was an Indian. Even if she isn't one, as long as she identifies with being one, Winner of big racial discrimination lawsuit..........


Welcome to the New World Order. It only gets better and better!


----------



## gnuuser

many of the questions on interviews are not only discriminatory but quite often are illegal due to profiling and entrapment.
many industries often will break laws if they can get away with it.
and anyone who is truly honest will often be considered a risk.


----------

